# He comes home in ten days



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

And who is this gorgeous little boy?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

The fourth addition to my pride, yet to be named. 

He's a baby ragdoll who is still at the breeders. We'll bring him home April 12th.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

So Cute! I'd love to pick him up and cuddle with him!


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

He's very cute !!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He's being all cute and fluffy now but if you look at pic 5 you can tell he's looking around to see what trouble he can find.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> He's being all cute and fluffy now but if you look at pic 5 you can tell he's looking around to see what trouble he can find.


lol.... this was the trouble.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

looks like he is going to be a handful!! Very very cute.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I love Ragdolls! He looks like a sweetie pie. What is his coloring?


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

April 12th is a GREAT day! No better way to celebrate my birthday then with someone else bringing home a new kitten lol. He is gorgeous!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

my4kitties said:


> I love Ragdolls! He looks like a sweetie pie. What is his coloring?


He's a blue colorpoint, but will have a darker than traditional overall coat. He shares the same father as our Truman.

If someone hasn't seen him before, this is Truman, current photo at 19 months:










If you look at Trumans upper front leg, above his paw/before his elbow.... *^
*That is about the color this new boy will be all over, and likely with darker points (face, paws, ears, tail, etc.)


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

There's no picture. :-(


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Really? It's a link from Photobucket. Set up the same way as the kitten photos.

I can see it on my end. Could a passer by please comment on whether it shows or not?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

i can see it


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I see it. he is one cute kitty, actually they both are. :yellbounce


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Now that's weird. I can see it now, but I couldn't when I made the post. Truman is quite the stunner and his little brother is going to be just as stunning. Lucky you!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

He sure is cute


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks.

I had to "kiddy size" the new cat tree for him this evening. Truman wasn't all that happy with it, but he'll have to deal with it until the kitten learns to get up and down from things on his own.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Truman needs to be told this is his step-brother


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Step? How so?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

"He shares the same father as our Truman" = Step Brother ?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Dave_ph said:


> "He shares the same father as our Truman" = Step Brother ?


No, half-brother. Any siblings that share one parent are half-siblings. If they share the same father AND the same mother--full-siblings. Step-siblings are kids and pets from a previous relationship that are brought into a new relationship. For example, my husband and I are divorced and we have four kids. If either one of us were to marry someone else, then other person would be the step-parent. Make sense?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> "He shares the same father as our Truman" = Step Brother ?


That's a half sibling.  Step is when the other is not related to you at all by blood, say your dad marries another women that already has kids too... they become your step siblings, related only by a piece of paper, similar to in-laws, except with in-laws it's because you're the one doing the marrying.

How many days is it now? He's so cute! I'm sure you'll keep us updated.

Edit: ... annnnnnd, I was beaten to punch. Haha.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Carmel said:


> Edit: ... annnnnnd, I was beaten to punch. Haha.


Great minds think alike, Carmel. ;-)


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd edit. If I could.

Be sure to tell Truman that's his half-brother.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I've told Truman about the new boy, though he just ignores me and begs for more d-bird time.

We were able to meet a full sister of Truman's while at the breeder Monday. Yesterday, she left for Germany under the escort of a hired "cat courier". :yikes


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Carmel said:


> How many days is it now? He's so cute! I'm sure you'll keep us updated.


8 days. One week from tomorrow afternoon.

It's going to be an absolute blast! I look forward to Truman's reaction the most. He is going to be so fun to watch.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is another YouTube of him. :mrgreen:


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> 8 days. One week from tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> It's going to be an absolute blast! I look forward to Truman's reaction the most. He is going to be so fun to watch.


 
Do you plan on recording a video of the introduction? I would love to see it!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

shan841 said:


> Do you plan on recording a video of the introduction? I would love to see it!



That is a great idea! I will plan on it.

You rock!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hooray! hehe I would like to know what to expect when we bring our new little guy home in a few weeks


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

If there is anything I have learned from cats, it is that you can expect your situation to be completely different than anyone else. 

I need to find your thread again, Shan. Did you pick a color?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> If there is anything I have learned from cats, it is that you can expect your situation to be completely different than anyone else.
> 
> I need to find your thread again, Shan. Did you pick a color?


You got that right! You never know what to expect, really. I didnt pick yet, I am going to wait until I meet them to decide. I finally got the guys number so I am going to call him later today to get more details and hopefully I will get to meet them this weekend sometime


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Cool! I look forward to an update.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Day 10......


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm so happy for you! Look forward to seeing a video of Truman meeting number 4


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

video taken......


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

I die every time I scroll to look at these pictures again and again and again. Absolute stunner! You must be so proud!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Brothers.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Adorable!! Congrats


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

GhostTown, he is a beautiful cat. And the pictures are great. What is the red plastic "string-like" toy called and where did you buy it?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

orrymain said:


> GhostTown, he is a beautiful cat. And the pictures are great. What is the red plastic "string-like" toy called and where did you buy it?


The breeder that I got both Truman and Baron (new kitten) from makes those. She uses ribbon material (xmas present type stuff) and attaches it to plastic tubing (handle) with red electrical tape.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous and I have the exact same Blue Mitted Ragdoll. His name is Archie. I was actually lucky to have him...

He went to 2 families before me and was returned both times (he was only 4 months old!). He was born with a severe set of kinks in is tail...and because of this, he doesn't have much control over his tail. I think it looks cute and it gives him character - but it also meant that he pooped on it constantly as he's a kitten and learning the litter box is a task all on its own, so this made it doubly difficult. The previous owners couldn't handle it and so they returned him.

It literally took me 6 months of washing him off (and my walls, floors, couches, ect) multiple times per day for him to get used to his tail and how maneuver it - but it's worth it. The others missed out on the most loving, quirky little guy!

Currently, I only have to wash him off maybe once every other week...so I'm thrilled that I hung in there and gave him the chance that he deserved. He even plays fetch with me! Plus, I found out that he shares that same dad as my other other Raggie, so it was fate that I got little Archie.

You will thoroughly enjoy your new raggie. They are loving and mellow and just wonderful!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

That's a great, GiGi! I'm glad you were able to help Archie the way you did. Truman (my 19 month old raggie) and Baron (the new kitten) have the same father as well. It's interesting to see a Seal Bicolor and a Blue Mitted have the same father. My two monkeys didn't fall very far from the family color tree, as both are Blue Points. Truman's mother is mitted, other wise their father and Baron's mother are all solid blues.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I promised Shan some introduction videos. I don't have a video of them meeting face to face out in the open unfortunately, but these are vids of their very first time meeting with the kitten in the carrier. It could not have gone any better.











Here, Oscar says Hi for the first time.







The pic was taken yesterday. Two good sized males, and one soon to be good sized male under one roof. Everyone is happy as a clam. Especially the biggest male in the house....... ME.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> That's a great, GiGi! I'm glad you were able to help Archie the way you did. Truman (my 19 month old raggie) and Baron (the new kitten) have the same father as well. It's interesting to see a Seal Bicolor and a Blue Mitted have the same father. My two monkeys didn't fall very far from the family color tree, as both are Blue Points. Truman's mother is mitted, other wise their father and Baron's mother are all solid blues.


Nigel has a Seal Bicolor for a daddy and a Cream Bicolor for a mom.

Archie has the same Seal Bicolor daddy and a Sealpoint Torbie mom.

I know that Nigel is 1.5 years older than Archie and they didn't grow up together, but they have the exact same mannerisms and it's pretty comical to watch. I never get tired of watching them goof off!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm so glad it went so well!! It sure looks like everyone is happy, Truman was so curious about his new brother! And that cat tree pic is priceless, I love it


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks GhostTown for the info on the toy. That will be my project for the day, toy making. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)




----------

